
Building C Programs - __sb__
http://seenaburns.com/building-c-programs/
======
sherincall
This is the first question I ask on an interview (for a C position). People
who know this stuff can walk me through it in a few minutes, and then I can
focus on actual problems. Fresh college grads usually struggle a bit with the
preprocessor and the linker, but the good candidates can usually figure it out
with hints in 10-15 minutes.

I find this works better than a fizzbuzz test; there is always a follow-up
question that involves reading/modifying some code, but those who struggle
with the first question always perform poorly on the second as well.

The OP does a good job of explaining the basics. I'm saving this link to send
to the candidates that do poorly on the questions.

